# Hog hunting question!



## climberjones (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all getting kinda bored here now that deer season is over here in kansas been thinking about getting in to hog huntingand was wondering if there were any good spots in kansas or northern oklahoma,southwest missouri????


----------



## tree md (Jan 15, 2012)

There are some here. Do a search for Boston Pool. It's public land and all that is needed is a general hunting license to hunt them. 

However, if you wanted to travel a little further there are lots more down along the Red River. And the Jacksboro, TX area is covered up with them. Very easy to get permission to hunt them on private land there as they are a nuisance. No license whatsoever is needed to hunt them in TX on private land.


----------



## climberjones (Jan 15, 2012)

tree md said:


> There are some here. Do a search for Boston Pool. It's public land and all that is needed is a general hunting license to hunt them.
> 
> However, if you wanted to travel a little further there are lots more down along the Red River. And the Jacksboro, TX area is covered up with them. Very easy to get permission to hunt them on private land there as they are a nuisance. No license whatsoever is needed to hunt them in TX on private land.



Searched boston pool just pulled up stuff in massachusetts what is boston pool?


----------



## tree md (Jan 15, 2012)

It's kind of hard to find. This part of Oklahoma is very rural and a lot of areas are not well documented or well known.

Look for Keystone WMA Boston Pool.


----------



## tree md (Jan 15, 2012)

If you decide to come down I may go with you. I was just talking to a friend today about going out there to hunt hogs. I've been there but never hog hunted it. I have a few friends who have killed hogs out there though and it is a well known hog hunting spot in this area.


----------



## climberjones (Jan 15, 2012)

tree md said:


> If you decide to come down I may go with you. I was just talking to a friend today about going out there to hunt hogs. I've been there but never hog hunted it. I have a few friends who have killed hogs out there though and it is a well known hog hunting spot in this area.



Cool! Ihave a year and a half year old catahoula that has never been on a hog and would sure like to see if he would hunt them!


----------



## tree md (Jan 15, 2012)

That sounds like fun. I've never hunted them with dogs before. Would be cool!


----------



## climberjones (Jan 16, 2012)

tree md said:


> That sounds like fun. I've never hunted them with dogs before. Would be cool!



Gotta buddy who lives in claremore hes supposed to look into boston pool for me ! what is the closest towns or city to it?


----------



## tree md (Jan 16, 2012)

Cleveland.

Is your buddy a tree guy? I know two brothers who moved to Claremore from Alabama back during a big ice storm we had then went back to Bama when the tornadoes hit last Spring. One stayed in Bama and one came back to Oklahoma. Both are bow hunting fanatics.


----------



## climberjones (Jan 16, 2012)

tree md said:


> Cleveland.
> 
> Is your buddy a tree guy? I know two brothers who moved to Claremore from Alabama back during a big ice storm we had then went back to Bama when the tornadoes hit last Spring. One stayed in Bama and one came back to Oklahoma. Both are bow hunting fanatics.



No he works for an airline but he is a bow hunter!


----------



## Genius. (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been kicking around the idea of giving hog hunting a go. Have buddy's in Florida and Texas who are testing the waters to see if they can get me hooked up with a land owner that wants some hogs eradicated.

For you hog hunters what distance shots are you taking? 

I know my 45/70 will get the job done, but if long shots are normal then I might need something else.

6.5 upper on my AR?
AR 10?

I like buying more guns...


----------



## tree md (Jan 18, 2012)

I know that it is no problem to find private property to hunt on in TX. Land owners there are begging people to come kill the pigs off their land. They are very destructive and overpopulated. I went in the office at a state park to buy a license to hunt them and the wildlife officers thought I was trying to buy a turkey tag. When I told them I was planning to hunt hogs they all said great and were very pleased. They told me I needed no license to hunt them on private property. 

As far as distance, I would imagine same as deer or anything else with a gun. All the hogs I have killed have been with a bow and arrow. You do have to be careful of the armor plate over their shoulders. They have a very thick shoulder blade that acts as a tusk guard for them. If you hit that with an arrow you will be very lucky to recover the animal. They have a smaller vital zone than deer due to that plate. Best to tuck your shot a little low and right in the crease of the shoulder.

Hogs can be very challenging to hunt. They don't have very good vision so you can stalk up pretty close to them if you are careful and stay down wind. Their sense of smell is phenomenal, even better than a deer's. They are very wary creatures and highly intelligent. We were hunting them at night and they had learned to come up and check the blind to see if anyone was in there before they fed. They are also nomadic. They don't have home ranges like deer do. If they are pressured out of an area they will leave for greener pastures and not return.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 19, 2012)

WOW that sounds like a nice weeks vacation. How is the processing charges for some one who wanted to shoot one on day one then didn't get another till day six?

 Al


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 22, 2012)

Boar hunting with dogs, I live and breathe it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 22, 2012)

climberjones said:


> Cool! Ihave a year and a half year old catahoula that has never been on a hog and would sure like to see if he would hunt them!


 I have been running dogs for 25 years. Let me know if I can help you. Norm....


----------



## climberjones (Jan 22, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I have been running dogs for 25 years. Let me know if I can help you. Norm....


Thanks i sure will! Are you in texas and have you used catahoulas? Im in kansas and were starting to get hogs in the south east corner but the department of wild life wont let us hunt them because they are afraid the out fitters will start shipping them in !


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am in California, and yes have used owned and love catahoulas. I have two 3/4 black mouth curs 1/4 walker. And one staffordshire mix. It blows me away how the government infringes on rights, and heritage. Keep in touch.


----------



## tree md (Jan 23, 2012)

climberjones said:


> Im in kansas and were starting to get hogs in the south east corner but the department of wild life wont let us hunt them because they are afraid the out fitters will start shipping them in !



That is just stupid.


----------



## saw dog (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Guys
I know that this is some what out of the region you wish to hunt but thought that I would let you know that there are wild hogs in southern Indiana. These hogs are located in the Budda Indiana area, south of hi way 50 and east hi way 37. The DNR and the land owners are wanting them eradicated. Good hunting and support the politicians that fight for our right to hunt and God bless these politicians and America.


----------



## climberjones (Jan 23, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I am in California, and yes have used owned and love catahoulas. I have two 3/4 black mouth curs 1/4 walker. And one staffordshire mix. It blows me away how the government infringes on rights, and heritage. Keep in touch.


Can a catahoula make a good head dog or are they stricktly bay..chase ..trail.. dogs? Oh and by the way mine is around a year and half old and never seen one is it to late to put him on one ? He has killed about 5 coons by himself! Thanks for your patience her with the novice.


----------

